# address line missing



## 4ward33 (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a Gateway2000 with a microsoft xp operating system. Yesterday on the web browser I noticed the address line (url line) was missing. I have been unable to restore it. Under the view tab there is an address item but I've checked it and unchecked it and it dosen't help. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

'the web browser' - I'm assuming IE v.6?

MOD: This should be moved to 'Web & Email'.

drew


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Your best bet is to reinstall IE6. Liz


----------



## 4ward33 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks - the problem has been solved- it was the tool bar lock.


----------

